# Using Birds of prey, legal or not?



## Ereiam_jh (27 February 2007)

http://www.thisisleicestershire.co....&amp;sourceNode=132390&amp;contentPK=16726806

Doesn't the act say you can flush out dogs to be hunted by birds of prey?  If they use birds of prey that don't actually kill the fox then isn't that be better.  I can't understand why the antis seem to want them to start using Golden Eagles on the grounds that the might actually kill the animal.

Why are they so keen on killing?


----------



## smilincow21 (28 February 2007)

I thought that the act was supposed to only include mammels not birds! Maybe the LACS should be emailed the act to read and to understand better!

"Some falconers say fox-hunters are trying to "circumvent" the law and that birds are put in danger when used around large groups of hounds."
 I really doubt hounds would kill a bird of prey, particularly if it was on the shoulder of the falconer!

"Jim Chick, of falconers' group the Hawk Board, said most birds of prey, apart from the golden eagle, were too small to target a fox in the wild and would be "either brave or stupid" if they tried."

Actually I have known of Red kites killing foxes. Also a wildlife documentary on the reintroduction of Eagle owls, also mentioned that they would kill and eat anything as large as a fox. So thats three types of bird of prey suitable to hunt foxes!


----------



## Irishcobs (28 February 2007)

My local hunt use a eagle owl, is it huge, I would say it would take a fox. I doubt hounds would attack the bird its pretty fierce I think it would give as good as it gets. And I thought they stopped the hounds so the bird can go in?


----------



## Kristine (28 February 2007)

i think they are legal! 
lol it states on the bottom of our meet card...
Flushing with any number of hounds to a bird of prey

P.s Pming  You


----------



## dieseldog (1 March 2007)

I felt a bit sorry for that Eagle owl, not nice being stuck in a box on the back of a quad all day.


----------



## Ereiam_jh (1 March 2007)

It does seem most bizarre and I can't help thinking that although I'm breaking the law it's kinder for me not to try and catch and kill the wild mammals I flush out with a bird of prey.

It seems to me that the hunts should just turn round and say 'This is ridiculous.  We're not going to use a bird of prey at all.  We're just going to let the animals run off once we've flushed them out.'

I'm quite sure no one would prosecute them if they broke the law in this way.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2007)

I believe that there are cetain exemptions as to when it is possible to fly the bird of prey.
One is if there are dogs nearby, one if there are people, one if there are horses and one if the wind is wrong.
Mmmm! Not likely to happen then, is it?
Hounds have killed the birds, we have got an eagle owl but he is not flown if hounds are anywhere about. He rides on the quad but usually on someones shoulder, only in the box if really necessary.


----------



## Clodagh (1 March 2007)

Meant to add - you are right E_j about the sabs wanting us to be better at killing - guns are OK, as are eagles, I think they get a tad confused!


----------



## Eagle_day (1 March 2007)

There are no exemptions, other than having permission from the landowner. 

"Falconry

6     Flushing a wild mammal from cover is exempt hunting if undertaken- 

  (a) for the purpose of enabling a bird of prey to hunt the wild mammal, and 
  (b) on land which belongs to the hunter or which he has been given permission to use for the purpose by the occupier or, in the case of unoccupied land, by a person to whom it belongs."


----------



## Ereiam_jh (1 March 2007)

I'm not against people doing it but as an animal welfare measure it just seems crazy.  I just can't see how having an eagle present helps the fox.  Apparently LACS might bring prosecutions for people having birds present that won't kill a fox.  I thought they were trying to save foxes lives not making sure they get killed.


----------



## Eaglefalconer (7 March 2007)

I am a falconer and i did hunt but i thinks it disgusting to use falconry as a loop hole to keep hunting!
This action puts falconry at risk of being banned and is unforgivable to put at risk another country sport for being selfish.
After all falconers etc went on the marches  to surport fox hunting and oppose the bill and this is the thanks we all get?!


----------



## peakpark (7 March 2007)

I see your point, but I don't think Falconry will be banned - I don't think this government have got the stomach for a fight against another branch of country sports.


----------

